# crockpot / slowcooker hot wings



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello i love cooking in my crockpot and i want do some hot wings anyone have a good recipes it will be just for me because my hubby don't like food on the bone it will be for 20 wings 

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hi Tammy, I'm thinking that you want to be able to put it on in the morning and have it done when you get home from work, yes?

I don't have any experience cooking things in a slow cooker cuz mine is sooo old I'm askeered of it! But I hear that crockpot roast chicken is amazing so I wish I could help ya!

I do know that if you defrosted and prepped your wings complete with a dry rub seasoning, then put them in a giant baggy till you get home, you could literally put them on a piece of aluminum foil sprayed with pam or just lightly oiled (which is what I do), on a baking sheet and bake em at 450 for about 30 minutes or until they look brown and crusty on both sides and they'd taste so good you'd want to slap your mama!!! Turn them once when you see them getting browned on the bottom.

To me cooking a wing for 8-10 hours is kinda the equivalent of taking a weed eater to cut down the weeds in a flower pot...

Let us know if you try it and how it turns out!!!!!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree Bluezebra - a slow cooked batch of chicken wings would prob end up like chicken soup. Well, the meat would be off the bone at least.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree with the others on this. Wings are so small and quick to cook that using the crock pot most likely wouldn't work very well.


----------

